# openssl with support for tls 1.3



## noahbar (Dec 20, 2022)

I see that openSSL has to be built for tls 1.3 support, but i am not sure of how to do that on freeBSD 13.1 RELEASE.


----------



## zirias@ (Dec 20, 2022)

It's enabled in base OpenSSL, you don't need to build anything.


```
# /usr/bin/openssl s_client -connect google.com:443 -tls1_3
[...]
SSL handshake has read 6747 bytes and written 314 bytes
Verification: OK
---
New, TLSv1.3, Cipher is TLS_AES_256_GCM_SHA384
```


----------

